# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Δημιουργια μακρινου a-mode link

## karsudan

Καλησπέρα...

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω (απο την εμπερεια σας), εάν ειναι δυνατον να βγει "καλο" link a-mode σε αποσταση 7.5km  ::  ...

Και αν ναι, με τι εξοπλισμο (πιατο - feeder)

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## nikpanGR

Εάν έχεις απόλυτη οπτική επαφή ναι.Πιάτο Gibertini 80 cm kai feeder "nvac",εγγύηση...

----------


## papashark

> Καλησπέρα...
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω (απο την εμπερεια σας), εάν ειναι δυνατον να βγει "καλο" link a-mode σε αποσταση 7.5km  ...
> 
> Και αν ναι, με τι εξοπλισμο (πιατο - feeder)
> 
> Ευχαριστω...



a-mode... Πρώτη φορά το ακούω έτσι γραμμένο  :: 


Ποιός κόμβος είσαι ?


@nickpangr : Νvak είναι ο άνθρωπος  ::

----------


## karsudan

Ειμαι ο 9091 και εχω βρει στο δορυφορικο πιατο (85cm) και feeder 5Ghz στο Prive shop..

Που μπορω να βρω τα υλικα που ανεφερες?

----------


## gkarad

Μίλησε με τον panxan
Έχει ειδικότητα στα μακρυνά link  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

το gibertini στην πανηλεκτρονική στην Καλιθέα στην Σκρα και το feeder με Pm ston *Nvak*.....(to πιάτο 25 ευρώ και το feeder 25 αν δεν κάνω λάθος)....Κάνε ενα search για πανηλεκτρονική να βρείς σε άλλο Post την δ/νση ακριβώς και το τηλέφωνο τους.

----------


## karsudan

> Εάν έχεις απόλυτη οπτική επαφή ναι.Πιάτο Gibertini 80 cm kai feeder "nvac",εγγύηση...


Που μπορω να βρω τα υλικα που ανεφερες?  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Αντε απο πελάτης να γίνεις ΒΒ.....Προχώρα το....

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Εάν έχεις απόλυτη οπτική επαφή ναι.Πιάτο Gibertini 80 cm kai feeder "nvac",εγγύηση...
> 
> 
> Που μπορω να βρω τα υλικα που ανεφερες?


Στείλε pm στον nvak ή και στον yang για feeder 5GHz
Πιάτο Gibertini 80cm θα βρεις στην "Πανηλεκτρονική", Σκρα & Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα, στα 25 ευρώ περίπου.

----------


## panxan

> Καλησπέρα...
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω (απο την εμπερεια σας), εάν ειναι δυνατον να βγει "καλο" link a-mode σε αποσταση 7.5km  ...
> Και αν ναι, με τι εξοπλισμο (πιατο - feeder)
> Ευχαριστω...


ΜΕ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?
_Δημιουργια μακρινου a-mode link_????
*ΧΜΜΜΜ*  ::   ::  
_7,5 Km?_
 ::   ::  
Χρειάζεσαι ότι και στα άλλα link
Συγνώμη αλλά δεν είχα δει τα χιλιόμετρα
Αποσύρομαι από το post αυτό
Για πάνω από αυτά τα km μπορώ να πω  ::

----------


## JB172

> Μίλησε με τον panxan
> Έχει ειδικότητα στα μακρυνά link


Ρουφ!!!  ::

----------


## karsudan

> Αντε απο πελάτης να γίνεις ΒΒ.....Προχώρα το....


 Ευχαριστω... Αλλα εχω πολλα θεματακια να λυσω..  ::

----------


## karsudan

Εχω προβλημα με την διαχειρηση της πολυκατοικιας και δεν μπορω να εχω 220V για ταρατσοpc. Υποχρεωτικά λοιπον στρεφομαι στην λυση του routerboard. Μαλιστα βρηκα το 333 το οποιο για 1-2 links διαβασα πως ειναι σχετικα καλο...  ::

----------


## panxan

> Εχω προβλημα με την διαχειρηση της πολυκατοικιας και δεν μπορω να εχω 220V για ταρατσοpc. Υποχρεωτικά λοιπον στρεφομαι στην λυση του routerboard. Μαλιστα βρηκα το 333 το οποιο για 1-2 links διαβασα πως ειναι σχετικα καλο...


Πάρε από το δώμα  ::

----------


## karsudan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από karsudan
> 
> Εχω προβλημα με την διαχειρηση της πολυκατοικιας και δεν μπορω να εχω 220V για ταρατσοpc. Υποχρεωτικά λοιπον στρεφομαι στην λυση του routerboard. Μαλιστα βρηκα το 333 το οποιο για 1-2 links διαβασα πως ειναι σχετικα καλο... 
> 
> 
> Πάρε από το δώμα


 Το σκεφτηκα, αλλα δεν υπαρχει παροχη ουτε στο χωρο που βρησκεται το μοτερ του ασανσερ!!

----------


## JB172

Μετασχηματιστές 220-48, 48-220 Volt

----------


## karsudan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από karsudan
> 
> Καλησπέρα...
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω (απο την εμπερεια σας), εάν ειναι δυνατον να βγει "καλο" link a-mode σε αποσταση 7.5km  ...
> Και αν ναι, με τι εξοπλισμο (πιατο - feeder)
> Ευχαριστω...
> 
> 
> ΜΕ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?
> ...


 Τελικα με ενα Πιάτο Gibertini 80cm θα μπορεσω να συνδεθω "ικανοποιητικα" σε τετοια αποσταση??

----------


## panxan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panxan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από karsudan
> 
> ...


Ναι

----------


## karsudan

Ανεξαρτητα απο τι feeder θα αγορασω??

----------


## JB172

> Ανεξαρτητα απο τι feeder θα αγορασω??


Ναι.

----------


## acoul

> Μετασχηματιστές 220-48, 48-220 Volt


picoPSU

----------


## karsudan

Γινομαι κουραστικος, αλλα το nvak feeder που ανεφερθηκε προηγουμενως ειναι custom (handmaded) ή μπορω να το βρω καπου??

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Μετασχηματιστές 220-48, 48-220 Volt
> 
> 
> picoPSU


Yeap.
Πολύ καλή λύση και αυτή.

----------


## JB172

> Γινομαι κουραστικος, αλλα το nvak feeder που ανεφερθηκε προηγουμενως ειναι custom (handmaded) ή μπορω να το βρω καπου??


Είναι handmade από τον nvak και είναι από τα καλύτερα handmade μαζί με αυτά που φτιάχνει και ο yang.
Στείλε pm σε nvak ή yang.

----------


## panxan

Ωραιότατα
23 (μαζί με το δικό μου τώρα 24) post για να του πούμε του ανθρώπου να πάρει feeder handmade και πιάτο 80άρι
 ::   ::   ::  
Είμαστε χασομέρηδες τελικά  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι η νομική κάλυψη σου από εδώ, σε περίπτωση δικαστικής διαμάχης σε θέματα ιδιοκτησίας τα οποία αφορούν κεραίες ή πιάτα του ΑΜΔΑ, καλώδια ρεύματος από την ιδιόκτητη οικία σου ή την ενοικιαζόμενη οικία σου καθώς και καλώδια utp τα οποία διαπερνούν φωταγωγούς, ακάλυπτους χώρους, είτε την επιφάνεια της ταράτσας σου, είναι ανύπαρκτη....

Θα σου πρότεινα να ξεχάσεις τελείως την ηλεκτροδότηση από κοινόχρηστο δώμα, καθώς έστω και αν συμφωνήσει η διαχείριση, υπάρχει περίπτωση στο μέλλον να διαφωνήσει κάποιος άλλος ένοικος. Επίσης να λάβεις υπόψιν σου ότι υπεύθυνος για τον κόμβο σου θα είσαι εσύ και μόνον εσύ σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση (είτε αγωγές και μηνύσεις για νομιμότητα των κεραιών σου, είτε για την αποδοχή του καταστατικού της πολυκατοικίας σου, είτε για την καταπάτηση κοινοχρήστων και ακάλυπτων χώρων είτε για την τροφοδότηση router σου - δεν έχει καμμία σημασία αν είναι νόμιμη ή όχι και καμία σημασία αν είναι 220V ac ή 48 ή 12v dc) απλά σε περίπτωση αγωγής να ξέρεις ότι είτε νόμιμος είτε παράνομος θα τρέξεις... 

Ότι πάρεις από το AWMN είναι απλά συμβουλές. Η δική μου είναι να σκεφτείς όλα τα παραπάνω πριν αρχίσεις και να είσαι 200% σίγουρος ότι δεν θα σε ενοχλήσει κανείς. Επίσης έχε μια καβάτζα της τάξεως των 5000 ευρώ σε περίπτωση δικαστικών σου εξόδων καθώς υπεύθυνος για τον κόμβο σου είσαι εσύ και όχι το AWMN το οποίο -δυστυχώς- δεν προσφέρει ακόμη νομική κάλυψη (είτε για τα μέλη είτε για τα μη μέλη του).

Ο εξοπλισμός ΟΛΩΝ μας, το hobby μας, η προσφορά ΟΛΩΝ μας, η γνώση ΟΛΩΝ μας, το δίκτυο ΜΑΣ, είναι νόμιμα.
Να θυμάσαι όλα τα παραπάνω σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να το αποδείξεις ΜΟΝΟΣ σου. 

Καλώς ήρθες και καλά links.

----------


## panxan

> ....Θα σου πρότεινα να ξεχάσεις τελείως την ηλεκτροδότηση από κοινόχρηστο δώμα...


+++
Και εγώ πλάκα έκανα

----------


## karsudan

Ευχαριστω παιδια...  ::

----------


## sv1her

> Καλησπέρα...
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω (απο την εμπερεια σας), εάν ειναι δυνατον να βγει "καλο" link a-mode σε αποσταση 7.5km  ...
> 
> Και αν ναι, με τι εξοπλισμο (πιατο - feeder)
> 
> Ευχαριστω...


Η απάντηση στην ερώτηση σου είναι ΝΑΙ μπορείς. Υπάρχουν ζεύξεις και σε πολύ - πολύ μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις !
Από περιέργεια και μόνο να ρωτήσω σε ποια περιοχή είσαι;
Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί θέλεις να κάνεις μια ζεύξη 7,5 χιλιόμετρα; Να υποθέσω ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος ποιο κοντινός σου να συνδεθείς;



> Εχω προβλημα με την διαχειρηση της πολυκατοικιας και δεν μπορω να εχω 220V για ταρατσοpc. Υποχρεωτικά λοιπον στρεφομαι στην λυση του routerboard. Μαλιστα βρηκα το 333 το οποιο για 1-2 links διαβασα πως ειναι σχετικα καλο...


Και απο το μπαλκόνι σου, που λέει ό λόγος, θα μπορούσες να κάνεις μία ζεύξη ... σε κάποια ποιό κοντινή απόσταση αν έχεις μια μικρή οπτική προς κάποιο κόμβο.



> Γινομαι κουραστικος, αλλα το nvak feeder που ανεφερθηκε προηγουμενως ειναι custom (handmaded) ή μπορω να το βρω καπου??


Για feeders: και τα δύο παρακάτω είναι χειροποίητα και απο τα καλύτερα που κυκλοφορούν. Του nvak το έχουν αντιγράψει κιόλας για επαγγελματική χρήση. Για να τους στείλεις μύνημα (PM) δες εδω για τον nvak http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2315
και εδω για τον yang http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6830

----------


## ryloth

karsudan #9091

έχουμε μιλήσει & του είπα να προσπαθήσουμε για αρχή να 
βγάλουμε 1 λίνκ απο iphilip (#10649)
να βοηθήσουμε το παλικάρι να μπεί στο δίκτυο.

----------


## karsudan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από karsudan
> 
> Καλησπέρα...
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω (απο την εμπερεια σας), εάν ειναι δυνατον να βγει "καλο" link a-mode σε αποσταση 7.5km  ...
> 
> Και αν ναι, με τι εξοπλισμο (πιατο - feeder)
> 
> Ευχαριστω...
> ...


 Απλα ειμαι εδω και 1 χρονο συνδεμενος ως client στον mauve και σκεφτηκα εαν μπορεσω να προχωρησω στο επομενο σκαλοπατι του awmn και να γινω κομβος...  ::  
Επειδη λοιπον εχω πολυ καλη οπτικη προς τα δυτικα αλλα οι αποστασεις ειναι σχετικα μεγαλες, γιαυτο και εβαλα το αρχικο ερωτημα στο forum.

----------


## MAuVE

Το δεύτερο λινκ από εδώ (465 μέτρα). 

Κάθεται το πάλαι ποτέ λινκ με tse0123 και δεν βλέπω να ξανασηκώνεται.

Αλήθεια, ο Γιώργος (tse0123) πότε απολύεται ;

Άντε να βγεί και κανένα κοντινό.

----------


## karsudan

> Το δεύτερο λινκ από εδώ (465 μέτρα). 
> 
> Κάθεται το πάλαι ποτέ λινκ με tse0123 και δεν βλέπω να ξανασηκώνεται.
> 
> Αλήθεια, ο Γιώργος (tse0123) πότε απολύεται ;
> 
> Άντε να βγεί και κανένα κοντινό.


 Καλησπέρα... Εαν εισαι συμφωνος, το συγκεκριμενο Link ειναι παιχνιδακι!!! Τέλεια  ::   ::

----------

